# BRP at the Indoor champs !!!!!!!



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

I will have the booth again at the indoor champs!!! Will have lot's of parts for the BRP cars there also and the race special car kits are ready again.
$99.00 for everything except radio gear!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Will be there from Wed to Sunday come on out and stop by :wave:


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

I will have chairs so You all can hang out!!!


----------



## Donald Deutsch (Sep 29, 2001)

Good i love chairs. See you this weekend.


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

I will have snacks also !! Wow the real life chairs and snacks.
Think I will win :freak:


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

I will stop by on Sunday....


----------



## TangTester (Oct 7, 2001)

Hey Guys,

BRP update......Bud is sitting ninth after 2nd round.....He is fast but hitting to much stuff.


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

If you want to see how everyone is doing check out this cool web site:

http://www.rc50.com/results/26TH_US_INDOOR_CHAMPS/


----------



## Sharkdus (Nov 26, 2005)

where are the located at? I only ask because I 'm new the field. and would like to go and watch.


----------



## ZOOOOM (Mar 24, 2003)

Sharkdus,

The indoor champs are running at the holiday inn on Rockside and interstate 77.


----------



## Donald Deutsch (Sep 29, 2001)

Bud now sits 7th after 3 heats. GO GO!!!


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Tang>> The stuff I keep hitting looks like Your car in the blur of speed :freak:
I qualified 8th but on that track it may be a good thing.


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

I hit wall game over  
Now back to real racing with the BRP cars. :thumbsup:


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Thank's to all those that came and helped Me at the booth :thumbsup:


----------

